# 120,000 HcG (pregnancy hormone!!!



## mayb_baby

Okay My pregnancy hormone was 120,000 HcG start of week 6..... should be week 6 normal is 1,100 to 56,500...my docs told me that its highest in our clinic in 12years:wacko: Any opinions??? xxxx 
*My typings sooo bad always edit so many mistakes lol xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I heard high HCG level could be twins
or maybe you are further along then you think?


----------



## mayb_baby

I couldnt be I was on hols and never had sex lol was on AF and OH wasnt there... I dont think we could cope twins lol We would but tbh 1 sounds plenty for me :haha:


----------



## acdmommy

yeah higher HCG could mean multiples or that you are farther along....or nothing, could you ask for a scan to see if there is more than one?


----------



## acdmommy

i just looked at your levels again and it could very well be twins because it is double what it should be, that is how my best friend was


----------



## Akira

I'm thinking twins, surely you could ask for a scan to check


----------



## Kellyjelly

multiples or your further along than you thought. Did the dr's give any insite of why it could be so high?


----------



## kimmykinz_

mine was something like that, im having twins :\


----------



## mayb_baby

they just said its v.high xo


----------



## Kellyjelly

When are you going to get an ultrasound?


----------



## PleaseBaby

Sounds like twins, if your not any further along I can't thinkof any othe reason x


----------



## sarah0108

i agreee, sounds like multiples :thumbup:

go along to multiples forum and ask the ladies there how high their HCG levels were :) x


----------

